# What motherboard do i have?



## cmp212 (Jul 27, 2008)

ive looked on google and stuff... and cant find what i need...Got a new motherboard from work...need to know what ports it has so i can buy the right stuff...All i know its an Acer and it has writen on it 946gzt - am v:1.0
If any can tell me what ports it has..Such as pci or pcie and stuff...or link me a site would help


----------



## cohen (Jul 27, 2008)

post a picture of it, and then we can do it.


----------



## StrangleHold (Jul 27, 2008)

2 PCI - 1 PCIe X16 - 1 PCIe X1 slot


----------



## AMDX2 (May 24, 2009)

*i need that motherboard.*

do you want tot sell it?


----------



## bomberboysk (May 24, 2009)

AMDX2 said:


> do you want tot sell it?



Well, the OP is long gone, made only one post, and this thread is nearly a year old...


----------

